# Moon



## bhop (Feb 12, 2008)

I really gotta get a new tripod.. dang thing wouldn't stop moving when the camera's mirror lifted.. this is as sharp as I can get for now..dangit.. (not so sharp = blooper)


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 13, 2008)

What type of lens did you use for this shot?


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to know as well, great shot.


----------



## bhop (Feb 13, 2008)

It's taken with an old manual focus Tamron 200-500 Adaptall2.  It's big and heavy and my cheap tripod can't really support it, hence the wobbling.  I guess on the D70's cropped sensor it's equivalent to 750mm. 

It's this lens:


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 15, 2008)

There isn't a delay you can set to take the actual exposure like a few seconds after the mirror lifts, to give it time to stop shaking?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2008)

bhop, it will be damn near impossible to get a crisp, clear shot of the moon without a tripod or secured camera mount.  Also, use the self timer or remote release to avoid even the tiniest amount of camera shake.

astrostu has made a guide to capture the lunar eclipse next week and can be found *here*.  I haven't had a chance to read it yet, but maybe it will help you.

*This* is a shot of the moon I took last night.  I've given the settings used.

Good luck.


----------



## bhop (Feb 15, 2008)

kundalini said:


> bhop, it will be damn near impossible to get a crisp, clear shot of the moon without a tripod or secured camera mount.  Also, use the self timer or remote release to avoid even the tiniest amount of camera shake.



Yeah I know, heh, heh.. as I stated in the first post, my tripod is cheap and wobbly.  The head on it just won't support the weight of the big lens.  I was using my camera remote, but until I get a new sturdy tripod, the moon will have to wait.

Your pic is nicely detailed.


----------

